# What key is Jerry C's canon rock in?



## Xiphos68 (Mar 24, 2009)

What key is Jerry C's Canon Rock in? All help is appreciated. Might make a video for youtube.


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Mar 24, 2009)

I think D because Pachelbel's Canon is in D.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 24, 2009)

SleepingSymphon said:


> I think D because Pachelbel's Canon is in D.


What are the notes in D?


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Mar 24, 2009)

D, E, F#, G, A, B, C#, D


----------



## silentrage (Mar 24, 2009)

It's in C, for cheese.


----------



## Brendan G (Mar 24, 2009)

silentrage said:


> It's in C, for cheese.


Fo' Sheezy my jeezy. (Sorry I had to )


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks to all.


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Mar 24, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 24, 2009)

E# major.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 25, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Might make a video for youtube.



The world really does not need a five millionth version of that on Youtube


----------



## flyingllama (Mar 26, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> The world really does not need a five millionth version of that on Youtube



Its the youtube guitar standard.

I'm gonna do a freak guitar version.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 14, 2009)

Dude do it who cares if there's a million versions. They're awesome!! The world doesn't need douche bags but hey they're at walmart.


----------

